# Help sex my red devil



## stangs (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok so I'm not sure if its male or female but I see a bump growing my red devil is about 6-8 inches pretty big its as big as your palm.. I only ask to make sure because my old red devil was a girl but she also grow almost a similar bump on the head but can you help sex it please


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Your links don't appear to work.


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

stangs said:


> Ok so I'm not sure if its male or female but I see a bump growing my red devil is about 6-8 inches pretty big its as big as your palm.. I only ask to make sure because my old red devil was a girl but she also grow almost a similar bump on the head but can you help sex it please


Male have mature hump on the head. Female doesn't have.


----------

